# Greg Ritz cuaght poaching!!!!!!!



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Kentucky Department of Fish & Wildlife Resources News Release 

Game Trails LLC, McTavish fined $50,000 for illegal deer kills April 3, 2009 Contact: Mark Marraccini FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 1-800-858-1549, ext. 4425 

Frankfort, Ky. – A Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Resources deer biologist who noticed discrepancies while analyzing 2006 hunter deer harvest data triggered an 18-month long state and federal law enforcement investigation that produced one of the largest wildlife penalties in state history last month in United States District Court, Owensboro. 

Game Trails, a more than 12,000-acre Limited Liability Corporation commercial hunting preserve in Union and Crittenden counties, controlled by sole proprietor owner and then Thompson/Center Arms President and CEO Gregg Ritz, and its site manager, William Dirk McTavish, Jr., 43, of Paducah, paid $50,000 in fines after pleading guilty to numerous misdemeanor violations of the Lacey Act of taking wildlife unlawfully, and for making false statements to Kentucky officers about the takings and interstate transporting of wildlife. United States Magistrate Judge E. Robert Goebel ordered that Game Trails LLC, pay a $35,000 fine and McTavish pay a $15,000 fine. 

Robert Christopher Helms, 40, of Boonville , Indiana , and a former Game Trails guide, faces up to five years in federal prison after pleading guilty to a felony count of threatening a federal witness. His sentencing is scheduled for June 11. 

Department wildlife and deer biologist David Yancy, in August 2007, noticed numerous inconsistencies while comparing and analyzing 2006 Telecheck deer harvest data with data that Game Trails LLC supplied to Quality Deer Management Association (QDMA) in Georgia . 

Yancy and department Private Lands Wildlife Biologist Phillip Sharp raised these irregularities with Union County conservation officer Lt. Greg Noel. Noel, already familiar with Game Trails and the property, enlisted the help of Crittenden County officer Randy Conway. They began the lengthy process of reconciling the Telechecked deer harvest reports of Game Trails clients with information from QDMA. 

Their investigation turned up numerous instances of Game Trails employees, their friends and family chronically taking over-limits of deer, outside hunting season parameters, supplying false information to Kentucky Fish and Wildlife and using social security numbers of Game Trails clients without their permission to Telecheck their deer harvests. 

Noel and U.S. Fish and Wildlife Special Agent John Barham then discovered hundreds of deer jawbones and documentation tying them to Game Trails when they traveled to Atlanta, and served a federal search warrant at QDMA’s headquarters. By sending the jawbones to another state, Game Trails was guilty of transporting illegally taken deer out of state and triggered the Lacey Act violations. 

Noel said that the property, bordered by about 4½ miles of Ohio River, was owned by Kimball International and leased to Ritz and sharecroppers. He said that the previous owner had used local draw hunting to manage the deer herd, but that Game Trails eliminated that practice because it interfered with its filming and big buck hunting routines. As a result, the herd grew quickly and Game Trails contacted QDMA to evaluate and make recommendations about improving the deer herd. 

Game Trails then supplied QDMA with completed data sheets and jawbones of harvested deer. It was this data, discovered during Noel’s and Barham’s investigation, which conflicted with Telecheck data. 

Noel says Game Trails has recently vacated the property and is moving its operations to Ohio.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

This is Slander. You need to retract this nonsense. He was cleared by the State of KY. You need to keep up with facts. 

Where are the MODS when you really need 1???


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

*


deadly said:



this is slander. You need to retract this nonsense. he was cleared by the state of ky. You need to keep up with facts.

Click to expand...

*


deadly said:


> where are the mods when you really need 1???


prove it!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

This is the latest I have seen:


Game Trails’ Responds to Inaccuracies Regarding Charges
For Immediate Release
Sturgis, Kentucky. April 8, 2009 Misstatements of fact and misleading information related to a misdemeanor case involving Game Trails, a company with operations in Kentucky, has prompted this release to clarify the record. 

On March 19, 2009, Game Trails, LLC, and its general manager Dirk MacTavish plead guilty to misdemeanor violations of the Lacy Act. More specifically, the violations were technical in nature and involved the mistagging and telechecking of deer. Both Game Trails and Dirk MacTavish paid fines. No other sanctions were imposed: no probation; no loss of hunting rights; and no loss of outfitter’s licenses. Gregg Ritz was neither charged nor plead guilty to any violation, misdemeanor or otherwise.

At all times throughout the process, Game Trails and Dirk MacTavish were forthright and cooperated fully. The mistakes in tagging deer were admitted and the matter was resolved. As noted, only fines were paid on technical misdemeanor violations. The case has been officially closed.

The relevant facts with regards to this case can be accessed through the United States District Court, Western District of Kentucky, Owensboro. However, the same cannot be said for subsequent reports, which have been littered with half-truths and false accusations. The facts have been misconstrued and inaccurately characterized. This statement will present the truth.

In addition to the aforementioned, the relevant facts are as follows. In 2006, Games Trails was instructed by an agent of the Kentucky Department of Fish & Wildlife and mandated by the land owner Kimball International to reduce the number of deer on the property to help reduce crop damage. Game Trails had been informed by Kimball’s on-site manager that the crop damage caused by deer population had resulted in Kimball International offsetting the tenant farmer’s annual lease in the amount of $35,000. Authorities at Kimball advised Game Trails that its lease would be terminated if the deer population was not reduced.

In an effort to comply, Game Trails conducted the largest ever camera survey for whitetail deer in association with the Quality Deer Management Association (QDMA) to determine the proper number of deer to be harvested. A formal report was presented to Kimball International by the QDMA with a recommendation to harvest 200 deer. However the Commonwealth of Kentucky conducted an independent deer damage assessment and concluded that the harvest number was far greater than 200. 

Game Trails sought the advice and cooperation of local Kentucky authorities to request and receive special consideration with the harvest process. The request for special consideration concerning the deer management program was rejected. Instead, Game Trails was informed that if it needed assistance in reducing the population, then it should consider allowing local authorities, their friends and family access to hunt. This idea was not satisfactory to Kimball.

QDMA, on behalf of Game Trails, then appealed directly to officials in Frankfort, Kentucky, the state’s capitol, to request special consideration for the doe harvest. Again, Game Trails was denied special consideration and was informed no consideration would be given as long as Game Trails was in possession of the hunting lease. 

Later, in 2006, Kentucky issued Game Trails several hundred Animal Control tags to accommodate the additional deer harvest requirements. The harvesting of the deer and use of the Animal Control tags were improperly managed by a former Game Trails’ site manager, who applied the tags to any hunter; essentially “community tagging” the animals. The former site manager performed all operational aspects of the business and personally tagged every animal. He was later terminated for performance issues unrelated to this incident. It must be noted that no deer went unchecked and all deer were harvested by licensed hunters.

To further clarify and correct the misinformation circulating we would like the public to know the following:

·Neither Dirk MacTavish, General Manager of Game Trails, nor
Gregg Ritz, owner of Games Trails, tagged or tele-checked any of the deer harvested;

·There were no charges or fines levied against Gregg Ritz;

·Neither Dirk MacTavish or Gregg Ritz made false statements to
Investigators, or any other authorities;

·Neither Dirk MacTavish nor Game Trails lost their outfitting
license, hunting rights or were placed on probation;

·Every deer killed was processed and given to families in need;



·With the exception of this 2006 incident, no other violations were
found to have occurred during the period in which Game Trails occupied the property; 

·Felony prosecution of former Game Trails’ employee Chris
Helms is only incidental, and is unrelated to this matter; neither Gregg Ritz nor Dirk MacTavish have any involvement with that case; and

·Kimball International sold the Sturgis, Kentucky land last
November (four months prior to this event) and the new landowner chose not to sublease the hunting rights, resulting in Game Trails closing its Kentucky operation at present.

Due to the mistagging and telechekcing at Game Trails, the personal and business reputations of Game Trails, Gregg Ritz and Dirk MacTavish have all been unfairly tarnished. Mistakes were made, and a fine was paid. But Game Trails and Gregg Ritz have built a name of excellence and integrity in the industry, and these technical violations should not diminish that reputation. It is unfortunate that multiple inaccuracies have worked to do just that. Basic fairness dictates that those involved should be judged on the facts of record in this case, and those facts alone.

I have NO idea who is right!! This is just what I found.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

*Prove What???*

He must prove it. I did not accuse anyone of any violation. The burden of proof will be on him if Greg Ritz were to go after these clowns for these such accusations/slanderous remarks. His lively hood depends on his reputation as a ethical hunter.


----------



## KTMRacer (Dec 21, 2006)

Maybe he recovers, right or wrong, better than Noel Feather did.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Interesting story. I don't know Greg Ritz or his business partners, but I can personally testify that their are "some" untrustworthy and dirty employees in the KY Dept of Fish and Wildlife. Kentucky is one the truely great states left in the U.S. and it's just totally sad to see how their conservation department operates. (Especially in western Kentucky)


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Kinda sounds like political BS all the way around!!!!! JMO!!! :secret:


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

well either way there was the use of clients ss# without their knowledge or approval that is fact. to me that is about as unethical as you can get.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Its the american way, guilty untill proven innocent!.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Slander != Libel


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

this thread needs to be locked, greg has no been convicted of anything. This IS slander


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

deerhunter3241 said:


> Interesting story. I don't know Greg Ritz or his business partners, but I can personally testify that their are "some" untrustworthy and dirty employees in the KY Dept of Fish and Wildlife. Kentucky is one the truely great states left in the U.S. and it's just totally sad to see how their conservation department operates. (Especially in western Kentucky)


Please explain this post. That is a pretty big statement without any proof to back it up.


----------



## AZWildcat (Mar 14, 2009)

Not looking at the merits of the post and assuming the party is innocent, it would be libel because it is written.


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Old story.......it's been discussed

"Noel says Game Trails has recently vacated the property and is moving its operations to Ohio.".....how about "The property has been sold by the landowners and is no longer leased by Game Trails"

How about innicent till proven guilty.......or at least charged?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=894342


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=897848


----------



## fast82 (Feb 19, 2009)

Deer hunting has been a money game for years now.What about asking a farmer to hunt and getting to go.Now it is pay a bunch of money to hunt.Who has the most money to spare gets the biggest bucks.I still have never paid to hunt and hope i dont have to.I would rather hunt hard for a doe than pay to hunt a big buck.


----------



## juststartin12 (Dec 6, 2007)

fast82 said:


> Deer hunting has been a money game for years now.What about asking a farmer to hunt and getting to go.Now it is pay a bunch of money to hunt.Who has the most money to spare gets the biggest bucks.I still have never paid to hunt and hope i dont have to.I would rather hunt hard for a doe than pay to hunt a big buck.


Great post. I could care less about killing the biggest buck. Hunting is not supposed to be about that. It is supposed to be about providing for your family and fun. People who are willing to pay big money for a deer should stick to hunting behind fences.


----------



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

juststartin12 said:


> Great post. I could care less about killing the biggest buck. Hunting is not supposed to be about that. It is supposed to be about providing for your family and fun. People who are willing to pay big money for a deer should stick to hunting behind fences.


wow...thanks for your two cents there Delbert. 
Just because YOU care less about killing the biggest buck doesnt make it bad for any other hunter to want to kill the biggest buck. 
The FUN is whatever the hunter makes it to be.


----------



## fast82 (Feb 19, 2009)

I would like to take large bucks too but the playing feild is very uneven.Its a money game.If you go on public land and do it I appoligize and good for you.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

deadly said:


> This is Slander. You need to retract this nonsense. He was cleared by the State of KY. You need to keep up with facts.
> 
> Where are the MODS when you really need 1???


How was what he posted Slander....He didn't say Greg was a poacher, his title was Greg was caught poaching (which is his interpretation of the article he posted below)


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Huntin'Honey24 said:


> How was what he posted Slander....He didn't say Greg was a poacher, his title was Greg was caught poaching (which is his interpretation of the article he posted below)


Reread the article, Gregg Ritz was not caught doing any thing, an employee was and the business was fined. Several threads have already covered this and too many people are making assumptions about someone that is not here to defend himself.:shade:


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

This thread has inside info to clear it all up.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=897848


----------



## juststartin12 (Dec 6, 2007)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> wow...thanks for your two cents there Delbert.
> Just because YOU care less about killing the biggest buck doesnt make it bad for any other hunter to want to kill the biggest buck.
> The FUN is whatever the hunter makes it to be.


Well thanks for sharing your 2 cents too. I guess if you want to hunt for the biggest buck go ahead but no need to make a smarta** comment like that.


----------



## matthewusmc8791 (Jul 14, 2011)

Rumor has it Joel Snow of 5 Star trophy outfitters in Southern Ohio and Greg ritz are business partners....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

matthewusmc8791 said:


> Rumor has it Joel Snow of 5 Star trophy outfitters in Southern Ohio and Greg ritz are business partners....


:mg:


----------



## wapiti16b (Jun 23, 2009)

Fact or Fiction this is what happens when Sport becomes Industry !
Money corrupts the best among us and I don't know if this is the case here , I hope not !


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Why is it that someone with 2 posts is bringing this back from the underground? Ban this guy already.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

This is off topic, but wasnt that property auctioned off 2 years ago.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

juststartin12 said:


> Great post. I could care less about killing the biggest buck. Hunting is not supposed to be about that. It is supposed to be about providing for your family and fun. People who are willing to pay big money for a deer should stick to hunting behind fences.


 I have fun killing big bucks. That is what is supposed to be about for me.


----------



## A Harbison (Jul 8, 2007)

James Vee said:


> Why is it that someone with 2 posts is bringing this back from the underground? Ban this guy already.


Very good question, everybody has a motive for what they do. I wonder what the goal of this thread is.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

same guy started a brand new thread in the general archery section about the very same topic. says he is from ohio i guess he doesnt like the idea of greg ritz in ohio who knows


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Did any of this ever come out to be true?? I stubbled accrossed it after I seen a post in the Elite VP thread? 

Never heard of this until today sorry for the late post just would kinda like to know


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

Robert Christopher Helms, 40, of Boonville , Indiana , and a former Game Trails guide, faces up to five years in federal prison after pleading guilty to a felony count of threatening a federal witness. His sentencing is scheduled for June 11.


Why is this "incidental" and if nothing happened why would anyone be threatening people? 

IMO commercial hunting operations are the biggest threat to the future of free range sport hunting in the USA


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

Bobman said:


> Robert Christopher Helms, 40, of Boonville , Indiana , and a former Game Trails guide, faces up to five years in federal prison after pleading guilty to a felony count of threatening a federal witness. His sentencing is scheduled for June 11.
> 
> 
> Why is this "incidental" and if nothing happened why would anyone be threatening people?
> ...


Amen!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

deadly said:


> This is Slander. You need to retract this nonsense. He was cleared by the State of KY. You need to keep up with facts.
> 
> Where are the MODS when you really need 1???


Better hit the state of KY with an email to remove their false / slander web page too. 

http://fw.ky.gov/newsrelease.asp?nid=513


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

woodmaster said:


> Old story.......it's been discussed
> 
> "Noel says Game Trails has recently vacated the property and is moving its operations to Ohio.".....how about "The property has been sold by the landowners and is no longer leased by Game Trails"
> 
> ...



Has this went to trial? If charges were not found guilty I agree no need to bring this up?
DB


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Seems like the cool thing to do now adays.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

All I know is.. If I "mistagged" an animal; I could still be charged with something. I don't care if it happened or not. Simple thing is mistakes happen and I am not willing to string someone up for that. Even though I personally don't care for Greg Ritz as a tv hunting personality. I bet he is a great dude to hang out with, but not to watch pedal Crossbows on TV.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Slander vs Libel



> Libel and slander are both forms of defamation. Defamation is a common law tort, governed by state law, in which an individual makes a "publication" of a defamatory statement of and concerning the plaintiff that damages the reputation of the plaintiff. The distinction between slander and libel comes in the form of the publication.
> 
> Slander involves the oral "publication" of a defamatory remark that is heard by another, which injures the subject's reputation or character. Slander can occur through the use of a hand gesture or verbal communication that is not recorded. Libel, on the other hand, is the written "publication" of a defamatory remark that has the tendency to injure another's reputation or character. Libel also includes a publication on radio, audio or video. Even though this would be considered oral, or verbal, communication to someone it is actually considered to be libel because it is published in a transfixed form.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Has this went to trial? If charges were not found guilty I agree no need to bring this up?
> DB


Read the KY link? It clearly says they paid the $50K. Not fined - paid as in already done and over. 

The link is the KY state gov. I would guess they're on the money with their posts. The other links and such are company articles or memos. If the state says it's a done deal then it's over. Accept the facts and move on. Why people want to defend these types of things is beyond me.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

deerhunter3241 said:


> Interesting story. I don't know Greg Ritz or his business partners, but I can personally testify that their are "some" untrustworthy and dirty employees in the KY Dept of Fish and Wildlife. Kentucky is one the truely great states left in the U.S. and it's just totally sad to see how their conservation department operates. (Especially in western Kentucky)


This statement chaps my hide more than a little. Please enlighten us as to how you were wronged by the conservation officers of Western Ky.


----------

